

Ask HN: How does Flynn make money? - shockzzz

Do they consult? Do they sell something?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;flynn.io&#x2F;
======
cweagans
They're on external funding right now. I'm guessing that consulting services
around flynn deployments are not too far out, given how much progress they've
made recently.

------
wmf
Get users, _then_ monetize.

~~~
shiftpgdn
So kick the can down the road until the dot com v2.0 bubble bursts?

